# Canadians...DIVINITY Fall Tour!



## Sacha (Sep 16, 2010)

SEPTEMBER 
Sept 24 Calgary, AB - Noctis Metal Music Conference
Sept 25 Calgary, AB - Noctis fest with Sodom and Ex Deo
Sept 30: Chicoutimi, QC Le Bunker with Beneath the Massacre

OCTOBER
Oct 1: St-Hyacinthe, QC Bar le Trash - Trash Metalfest with Beneath The
Massacre
Oct 2: Victoriaville (Warwick), QC Salle du Canton with Beneath The
Massacre 
Oct 3: Quebec, QC L'Imperial with The Black Dahlia Murder, Goatwhore,
Arkaik 
Oct 4: Rimouski, QC L'Apres-Match with Dischord 
Oct 5: day off - travel day - no show 
Oct 6: Saint John, NB Sunstar Lounge 
Oct 7: Sherbrooke, QC Bar Le Magog 
Oct 8: Montreal, QC Foufounes Electriques with Beneath the Massacre
Oct 9: Toronto, ON Hard Luck Bar with Hallows Die 
Oct 10: Windor, ON Coach and Horses 
Oct 11: London, ON Moon Over Marin with Darkness Rites 
Oct 12: Guelph, ON Club Vinyl with Terrorhorse and Darkness Rites 
Oct 13: Brantford, ON The Ford Plant with Terrorhorse and Darkness Rites
Oct 14: Cambridge, ON 515 Bar & grill with Terrorhorse and Darkness
Rites 
Oct 15: Trois-Rivieres, QC Batisse Industrielle - Metalfest 10 with
Despised Icon, Misery Index, Anonymus(with Mononc Serge) 

Hope to meet some of you out there!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 16, 2010)

No Nova Scotia?

How you gonna play me like that?


----------



## Sacha (Sep 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> No Nova Scotia?
> 
> How you gonna play me like that?



Sorry bro...gas...it costs a lot. Why is Canada so fucknig big! St. John is as far as we go this time (never been there)


----------



## Purist (Sep 16, 2010)

ENDITOL said:


> Sorry bro...gas...it costs a lot. Why is Canada so fucknig big! St. John is as far as we go this time (never been there)



Not coming to Edmonton? only 3hrs away from calgary...


----------



## avenger (Sep 16, 2010)

Ill be at the hardluck (TO) for sure.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 16, 2010)

Purist said:


> Not coming to Edmonton? only 3hrs away from calgary...



Yeah we were just there for the Metalfest at Starlite...I guess you weren't one of the 12 people that stayed for our set! 



avenger said:


> Ill be at the hardluck (TO) for sure.


----------



## Purist (Sep 16, 2010)

ENDITOL said:


> Yeah we were just there for the Metalfest at Starlite...I guess you weren't one of the 12 people that stayed for our set!
> 
> :




Damn, I didn't know about it. I never get flyers or anything from that place, i live just a couple blocks away too. .


----------



## The Honorable (Sep 16, 2010)

My band played with you guys a longgg ass time ago at the now closed Underground in Hamilton, ON. One of the guitarists had a insane setup! Caparison guitar, huge pedal board, and a Diezel head I think? Does that guy still play with you guys? I drooled over his rig the whole set.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 16, 2010)

The Honorable said:


> My band played with you guys a longgg ass time ago at the now closed Underground in Hamilton, ON. One of the guitarists had a insane setup! Caparison guitar, huge pedal board, and a Diezel head I think? Does that guy still play with you guys? I drooled over his rig the whole set.



Eh dude! That would be me. I may fuck up a lot on gutiar but at least I have nice gear...here's my current rig:


----------



## The Honorable (Sep 16, 2010)

ENDITOL said:


> Eh dude! That would be me. I may fuck up a lot on gutiar but at least I have nice gear...here's my current rig:



Yup. Still drooling.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 16, 2010)

Next time you're playing in the Maritimes, let me know. I may start doing shows in the future and I'll guarantee you the gas money.

Also, that rig fucking rules. I've never heard of Mills Acoustics before. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Sacha (Sep 17, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Next time you're playing in the Maritimes, let me know. I may start doing shows in the future and I'll guarantee you the gas money.
> 
> Also, that rig fucking rules. I've never heard of Mills Acoustics before. Is that a bad thing?



Cool, for sure! Yeah Mills is a pretty small company the cabs are fuking KILLER. Tight, superb projection and balanced tone. Built like a tank too.


----------



## espman (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be at the Calgary show on the 25th


----------



## defchime (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be seein ya'll at the Windsor show.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 18, 2010)

espman said:


> I'll be at the Calgary show on the 25th





defchime said:


> I'll be seein ya'll at the Windsor show.


----------



## defchime (Sep 18, 2010)

^ You guys better have one of those sweet long sleeves you got on your site...long sleeves are metul.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 18, 2010)

defchime said:


> ^ You guys better have one of those sweet long sleeves you got on your site...long sleeves are metul.



you betcha...they are pretty pimp


----------



## Xodus (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll be seeing you guys at Noctis in less than a week.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 19, 2010)

Xodus said:


> I'll be seeing you guys at Noctis in less than a week.



Nice! Are you going to the conference / in a band? I'm almost more stoked for that than the show, but the show will be killer too!


----------



## Xodus (Sep 19, 2010)

ENDITOL said:


> Nice! Are you going to the conference / in a band? I'm almost more stoked for that than the show, but the show will be killer too!


No, I thought about it, but I didn't have the money after accommodations and such.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Sacha (Sep 29, 2010)

Tour 'diary' number one, 'Trapped In A Park'


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2010)

That's one of the funniest tour videos I've ever seen.


----------



## Groff (Sep 29, 2010)

Divinity says: "FUCK YOUR SHIT! *wrench*"


----------



## matty2fatty (Sep 29, 2010)

josh, we need to organize a protest. Or a fundraiser for gas.


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2010)

You need to get your asses down to the US, is what you need.


----------



## Sacha (Oct 5, 2010)

Randy said:


> You need to get your asses down to the US, is what you need.



Working on it!


----------



## Durero (Oct 5, 2010)

That park vid was hilarious 


Hope you guys are coming out west again!


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2010)

Aw, MOM's not CTO/Music Hall? 

See you Monday hopefully (I'll be driving 7 hours that day lol)


----------



## Sacha (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool man, we've driven over 5000KM so far and not quite half done!


----------

